# De-worming a puppy



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I was told that I should deworm my pup even if I don't think she has worms because it's something you should do with a pup... does anyone have any advice about this? Do I need to go to the vet or is this something I can buy at PetSmart? What age should I do it any how many times?

I could take her to the vet for a fecal exam, but I'd really like to spare her from the anal probe, that'll ruin her relationship with the vet right off the bat just as it did witn Cujo, his first memory of the vet's office was exactly that.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Generally speaking, de-worming pups is routinely done with the first and second set of vaccines. A fecal is taken with all of them. Vets want you to de-worm all puppies, even those that are clear on their fecals, but I always opt-out of it. A good way to avoid the "probe" is to bring in a VERY FRESH sample in a ziploc baggie, but if there's any chance she has Giardia or Coccidia, or if she's never been tested for them, a direct fecal is best.
Hope this helps.

P.S.- Most OTC de-wormers are terrible. Especially Hartz brand. I'd just get it from the vet.


----------

